# Juju, Lord of the Keyboard



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My handsome boy. 





































I love that you can see his pied toenails in these photos. I just think it's the cutest thing how half are dark and half are light. (and yeah, he is missing a toe.)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Handsome little guy.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

JuJu is a very handsome fella.I really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Great pics!

He is just adorable.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny, Mistress of a different kind of keyboard, is here to rival Juju, Lord of the keyboard:


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

What a sweetie!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! Love them Keyboard pix! I have to have plastic over my keyboard as bird poop is hard to clean out from between the keys


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! lol Annie, maybe they should meet and form an allegiance...the United Keyboard Empire? vampric_conure, thankfully I haven't had too much trouble cleaning poop off the keyboard yet. It helps that the keys are very short on Macs.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Poor Cara is stuck living in a "No birds on Keyboards" zone, although he manages to cheat on my wife Cindy's computer once in a while. 

Stepping foot on mine is strickly forbidden, and he knows it full well. As is chewing on mouse cords. 

King of the keyboards indeed, give them half a chance and you'll be asking permission to use it. And he may or may not grant it depending on his mood.

I love my Cara dearly, but it is MY computer


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably wise of you. I let mine get away with naughty behavior -- nibbling on the keys and mouse cord -- but only because they don't seem to be doing any damage. So far they haven't gotten too violent. I'll have to keep a close eye on them though! I'm just glad they feel comfortable enough to play around me, you know? Juju's made a lot of progress being around my hands.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is very handsome


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Luckily he has not yet popped any keys off lol.


----------



## colleenwithelmo (Sep 1, 2012)

My MacBooks keyboard lights up, and Tilly is nuts about it. It's impossible to spend time with her around my computer because she gets so distracted lol.


----------

